# can anyone recommend.....



## howiedeblue (May 28, 2010)

someone to solder 2 dc jacks onto motherboards in Galway or Ennis?

I have the motherboards out of the laptops and the replacement jacks already ordered.

naturally i will pay the going rate for the job.....

cheers

HDB


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Virtually any electronic repair shop in your area should be able to do it.
With luck they can do it while you wait.


----------



## howiedeblue (May 28, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> Virtually any electronic repair shop in your area should be able to do it.
> With luck they can do it while you wait.



I understand that Pat and thanks for the reply, but I was asking someone to recommend a repair shop in the Galway or Clare areas.

regards

HDB


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

As an Electronics Tech I wouldn't recommend anyone unless I had personally seen the work they have done. Unfortunately I neither know any techs in those areas nor do I live close enough to do the work for you.


----------

